# question about engine removal



## takawulf (Jan 22, 2005)

Hey, Im parting out an 85 z turbo (pm me for that so that the thread doesnt get moved) and I was wondering how I should sell the engine. I mean, I have access to an engine lift, but I've never removed or installed an engine before, and I've never worked on a Z. What steps should I take in removing the engine. What else needs to be removed before the engine is pulled? I don't have much time to explore around it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Get a Haynes manual. Look at the FSM that is a sticky in the Z31 section.


----------

